# 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen



## J-son (3. Januar 2008)

*CLIC*

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## @dr! (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

nicht schlecht der specht ^^


----------



## angler-jan (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

Soll man das glauben?


----------



## peterws (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

Hat mir meine Frau eben auch bei Spiegel Online gezeit, mit der Frage ob das wohl sein kann.

Ich denke schon! Vielleicht ein bissl übertrieben aber immerhin ein Riesenvieh und ganz alleine war der kleine Knabe dabei bestimmt auch nicht. Der Fisch wiegt fast das 5-Fache des Anglers.

Ich mag irgendwie keine Fische fangen, für die man einen Kran statt eines Keschers oder Gaffs braucht.


----------



## Mantafahrer (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

Schöner Sandtigerhai auf dem 3. Foto. Was der wohl mit der Geschichte zu tun hat..........;+


----------



## *Homer* (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

naja ob ich das glauben kann.....#d#d#d..


----------



## J-son (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

@Mantafahrer:



> [...]der auch Bullenhai genannte[...]



GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Mantafahrer (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



J-son schrieb:


> @Mantafahrer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Sandtigerhai hat mit einem Bullenhai soviel zu tun wie ein Spatz mit einem Wellensittich.......


----------



## J-son (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

Whatever...hab' nur zitiert was neben dem Bild steht. Ausserdem: ein Journalist wird nicht mehr Ahnung von Haien haben, als jeder andere Normalmensch auch - und ich kann die beiden Arten auf den Bildern auch nicht auseinanderhalten. Wenn man sich also auf andere verlassen muss (die evtl nicht so bewandert sind wie DU), passiert auch sowas mal.

GRZ:
J@Y

PS: die beiden Haiarten haben übrigens deutlich mehr gemeinsam, als ein Spatz und ein Wellensittich...siehe Wikipedia=)


----------



## Sailfisch (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

Halte den Fang für durchaus realistisch!

Aber sind nicht fast alle Haiarten in den USA geschützt?


----------



## PureContact (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Halte den Fang für durchaus realistisch!
> 
> Aber sind nicht fast alle Haiarten in den USA geschützt?


so wie der zugerichtet ist, ist da nix geschützt!#c


----------



## angler-jan (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

Wie will denn der Junge ohene Hilfe dagegen halten??
Da muss mindestens noch ein Mann mit ziehen!
Ich find es unmöglich; Das ist sowas wie das riesen Wildschwein, das ein Junge von 12 Jahren erlegt hat.


----------



## Acipenser (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

ich habe auch keine Zweifel an dem Fang, schade nur, wie respektlos sich der Knabe dann auf dem Fisch präsentiert. Auch gefährliche Fische haben doch etwas mehr Würde verdient. Ob das Fleisch wenigstens verwertet wird?


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

Hmmmm.....bis dato hätt´ich eigentlich geglaubt, daß ein 54kilo Jüngelchen hinter einem solchen Hai Wasserski laufen lernt!?! (sofern er überhaupt die Angelrute in der Hand behält)


Die Gedanken sind frei.....:q


----------



## hecq (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

@angler-jan hast dir ja ein Zitat eines bedeutenden Anglers (Gott habe ihn seelig) aus GB reingehaueb  find ich gut ein paar seiner Zitate sind glaub ich auch in der Aktuellen Fisch und Fang zu lesen und auch so ein riesen Artikel über ihn =D


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Hmmmm.....bis dato hätt´ich eigentlich geglaubt, daß ein 54kilo Jüngelchen hinter einem solchen Hai Wasserski laufen lernt!?! (sofern er überhaupt die Angelrute in der Hand behält)
> 
> 
> Die Gedanken sind frei.....:q


 

Ich sehe da nicht so das Problem,ist für mich absolut denkbar.
Das Gewichtsverhältnis Angler vs. Fisch ist ca.1:5.
Wenn dann von 80KG Anglern Marline von 600KG und mehr
bezwungen werden,halte ich den Fang des Hais für möglich.
Zudem dürfte der Hai längst nicht die Kampfkraft eines kapitalen
Marlins erreichen.
Trotzdem schade um das Tier.

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## freibadwirt (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ich sehe da nicht so das Problem,ist für mich absolut denkbar.
> Das Gewichtsverhältnis Angler vs. Fisch ist ca.1:5.
> Wenn dann von 80KG Anglern Marline von 600KG und mehr
> bezwungen werden,halte ich den Fang des Hais für möglich.
> ...


 
Hallo
Kann schon sein das ein Jugendlicher so einen Hai gefangen hat . Aber nur dann wenn er im Kampfstuhl festgeschnallt und 130 lbs Gerät  mit Elektrorolle |kopfkratbenutzte hat.Ansonsten glaub ich das nie und nimmer .#d

@ j Breithart 
Würde da  nicht Wetten wer mehr Kraft hat Hai oder Marlin . Auf jeden Fall hat ein Erwachsener mit 54 kg westentlich mehr schmackes als ein Jugendlicher mit 54 kg .
Gruß Andreas #h#h#h


----------



## MefoProf (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Hallo
> Kann schon sein das ein Jugendlicher so einen Hai gefangen hat . Aber nur dann wenn er im Kampfstuhl festgeschnallt und 130 lbs Gerät  mit Elektrorolle |kopfkratbenutzte hat.Ansonsten glaub ich das nie und nimmer .#d
> 
> @ j Breithart
> ...



So sehe ich das auch. Und eines ist sicher: Alleine hat er ihn unter keinen Umständen gelandet :q


----------



## BIG WHITE (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

Die näheren Umstände dieses Fangs sind ja nicht genannt,
es steht auch nichts darüber, daß er mit einer   Angelrute gefangen wurde.

Daher ...Ablage...


Gruß

BigWhite


----------



## J-son (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

Ich denke dass ein 54kg-Boy - mit einem erfahrenen Steuermann am Ruder - sowas leisten kann. Beim Thema respektlose Haltung stimme ich zu: Wenn dem Kleinen tatsächlich so die Arme wehgetan haben, sollte er den Fisch mit anderen Augen sehen.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Silverstar (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

einfach wiederlich.....


----------



## angler-jan (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

Amerikaner!


----------



## raubangler (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

Glückwunsch,
ob mit oder ohne Hilfe gefangen....

Und respektlos vor dem Hai ist der Kleine auch nicht.
Der Hai ist doch bereits mausetot.
Im Gegensatz zu den tausenden von Haien, denen die Flossen lebendig abgeschnippelt werden.

Ist doch einfach toll, wenn man solche Möglichkeiten vor der Haustür hat.
Wo bleibt nur die Erderwärmung und der Hai in der Elbe?


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



raubangler schrieb:


> Ist doch einfach toll, wenn man solche Möglichkeiten vor der Haustür hat.
> Wo bleibt nur die Erderwärmung und der Hai in der Elbe?


 

Wenns soweit ist, komm ich mit nem Boot zu Euch rüber und schaue mal nach, ob man in dem Künstlichen Riff (das Heuer noch Hamburg heisst) Dorsch, Leng und Co. nachstellen kann!:m
Ihr als Nordlichter seid mit die ersten, die von der Landkarte verschwinden- aber zuvor wird Holland geflutet!:vik:


----------



## Smith_&_Wesson (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

würd mich wundern wenn diese "halbe portion" so einen  fetten fisch ausm wasser gezogen hätte (ich sag nicht dass ichs gekonnt hätte)...ich sah mal eine sendung wo sich zwei erwachsene beim drill eines so  großen fisches abwechseln mussten... und die haben sich ziemlich abgerackert


lg


----------



## raubangler (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Wenns soweit ist, komm ich mit nem Boot zu Euch rüber und schaue mal nach, ob man in dem Künstlichen Riff (das Heuer noch Hamburg heisst) Dorsch, Leng und Co. nachstellen kann!:m
> Ihr als Nordlichter seid mit die ersten, die von der Landkarte verschwinden- aber zuvor wird Holland geflutet!:vik:


 
Das Boot brauchst Du aber auch!
Wenn Hamburg komplett überflutet wurde, befindet sich Rinteln  bereits 60m unter dem Meeresspiegel....

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_Erhebungen_in_Hamburg


----------



## Smith_&_Wesson (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

mann jetzt hast du den guten schme versaut  :q:q:q


----------



## Fehlbiss (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

wie fängt man überhaupt so ein monster mit mitSTAHLTRÄGERSPINNSTANGE oder was?


----------



## Alex.k (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



BIG WHITE schrieb:


> Die näheren Umstände dieses Fangs sind ja nicht genannt,
> es steht auch nichts darüber, daß er mit einer   Angelrute gefangen wurde.
> Gruß
> 
> BigWhite



Habe dies gefunden


> Er sagte der "St. Petersburg Times": "Wenn du einen Hai an der Angel hast, tut das wirklich weh."


----------



## Dorschbremse (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

Die Fraktion der Zweifler ist recht stark vertreten- Sind doch recht wenig BILD- Leser unter den Boardies.:q






OFFTOPIC


raubangler schrieb:


> Das Boot brauchst Du aber auch!
> Wenn Hamburg komplett überflutet wurde, befindet sich Rinteln bereits 60m unter dem Meeresspiegel....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Yoshi (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



raubangler schrieb:


> Glückwunsch,
> ob mit oder ohne Hilfe gefangen....
> 
> Und respektlos vor dem Hai ist der Kleine auch nicht.
> Der Hai ist doch bereits mausetot.



Ach so, dann waren also die Soldaten, die sich leztes Jahr noch mit den Totenschädeln gefallener Afgahnen haben fotografieren lassen auch nicht respektlos...stimmt, sie waren auch bereits mausetot.
Sorry für den vielleicht etwas krassen Vergleich, aber solche
dahergeredeten unüberlegten Sprüche find ich einfach nur ätzend.  Beispielsweise müsstest du dann ja auch Bilder von Großwildjägern (Mann steht stolz neben einem rießigen erlegtem toten Elefanten) gut heißen.....oder?


----------



## Silverstar (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Ach so, dann waren also die Soldaten, die sich leztes Jahr noch mit den Totenschädeln gefallener Afgahnen haben fotografieren lassen auch nicht respektlos...stimmt, sie waren auch bereits mausetot.
> Sorry für den vielleicht etwas krassen Vergleich, aber solche
> dahergeredeten unüberlegten Sprüche find ich einfach nur ätzend. Beispielsweise müsstest du dann ja auch Bilder von Großwildjägern (Mann steht stolz neben einem rießigen erlegtem toten Elefanten) gut heißen.....oder?


 




|good:


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



Alex.k schrieb:


> *Habe dies gefunden*






*Und wo ist das Problem?*
*Gemeint ist wohl das St. Petersburg in Florida.*

*Gruß*

*j.Breithardt |wavey:*


----------



## angler-jan (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Wenns soweit ist, komm ich mit nem Boot zu Euch rüber und schaue mal nach, ob man in dem Künstlichen Riff (das Heuer noch Hamburg heisst) Dorsch, Leng und Co. nachstellen kann!:m
> Ihr als Nordlichter seid mit die ersten, die von der Landkarte verschwinden- aber zuvor wird Holland geflutet!:vik:


 
Das werdet ihr wahrscheinlich nicht können, weil die Elbe zugefrohen ist. Der Golfstrom wird aus sein, durch den steigenden Süßwassergehalt(Schmelzen der Eiskappen(die Eiskappen sind Süßwasser)) vor Grönland. Und dann wird hier erstmal richtig arschkalt.:m
Besser wär ein Schlitten, Eißhacke und Zockangel!


----------



## hans albers (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

moin,

also ich glaube, 
wenn er den gefangen hat,

dann mit papis baukran und seilwinde..

ist übrigend ne haiart,die sich auch sambesi-hai nennt 
(schwimmt auch vor afrika bis in die fluss mündungen)

da wird warscheinlich wieder nur das gebiss an die wand gehängt,
und der rest kommt in die tonne..#d

greetz
hans


----------



## Angler25 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

Ich glaub nicht dran.|kopfkratDer Hai würde den Jungen ins Wasser ziehen,so schnell kann er gar nicht schauen.Der Junge wäre Fischfutter für den Hai!
#w|pfisch:|splat2:


----------



## welsman (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



Angler25 schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht dran.|kopfkratDer Hai würde den Jungen ins Wasser ziehen,so schnell kann er gar nicht schauen.Der Junge wäre Fischfutter für den Hai!
> #w|pfisch:|splat2:


 


Das denke ich auch!


----------



## angler-jan (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

Alles Quatsch, was soll der Junge für eine Rolle gehabt haben? Er hat bestimmt auf sowas wie Barsche dort geangelt, auf einmal hatte er einen richtig dicken Hai an der Angel: Wer es glaubt wird seelig!
Und wenn ich mich nicht recht irre, schaut der Hai, wo er an diesem Kran hängt, wie 3D aus!
Und wenn er echt wäre: Nie im Leben so ein kleiner Junge! Auch kein 1,90 Mann!


----------



## Dorschbremse (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

Der Junge hat eventuell seinem Vater beim slippen des Bootes geholfen....
Aus Versehen ist ihm dann der Karabinerhaken von der Trailerwinsch ins Wasser geplumpst- auf den sich dann ein Lemminghai in Suizidabsicht gestürzt hat............
Den Rest hat dann ein grosser Pickup mit 7,4 Liter Big Block besorgt.


Was nicht in der Zeitung stand- Er wurde am Abend des selben Tages beim Sch..ssen vom Blitz getroffen!!:m

Den konnte ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

...wie auch immer. Ich hät meinem Sohn den A... versohlt, wenn er solch ein Tier tötet, nur um dann in die Zeitung zu kommen.


----------



## HD4ever (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

tja .... was soll man darüber nachsinnieren ob ja oder nein ... #c
für möglich halte ich es allemal - kann ja aber auch sein das da irgendwer etwas schummelt .... sowas mags ja auch geben |kopfkrat
ich schmeiß also mal ne Münze und zerbrech mir darüber nicht den Kopf 
was das Präsentieren so angeht schließ ich mich mal den meisten an !


----------



## raubangler (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Ach so, dann waren also die Soldaten, die sich leztes Jahr noch mit den Totenschädeln gefallener Afgahnen haben fotografieren lassen auch nicht respektlos...stimmt, sie waren auch bereits mausetot.
> .....


 
Ich bin mir etwas unsicher, was die Würde der Toten stärker angegriffen hat.
Die Photos mit den Soldaten oder Deine Gleichsetzung mit Fischen....
#d


----------



## MefoProf (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



Dolfin schrieb:


> ...wie auch immer. Ich hät meinem Sohn den A... versohlt, wenn er solch ein Tier tötet, nur um dann in die Zeitung zu kommen.



Was für ne Aussage #d.  Und das von einem Polizisten |kopfkrat.


----------



## Der Wobbler (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

Ich glaube, den Jungen, hätte der Hai aus dem Stuhl gezogen - Angeschnallt oder nicht !Da hättest du nur noch das Shirt und die Socken auf dem Boot gefunden - der Rest wäre mit samt Angel über Board gegangen  Niemals, hat er den Fisch gelandet !


----------



## pêcheur67 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



Dolfin schrieb:


> ...wie auch immer. Ich hät meinem Sohn den A... versohlt, wenn er solch ein Tier tötet, nur um dann in die Zeitung zu kommen.



Da hast du meine vollste Zustimmung!!! 
Der Sandtiger ist, wie die meisten anderen Haiarten leider auch vom Aussterben bedroht. #t


----------



## raubangler (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



angler-jan schrieb:


> Alles Quatsch, was soll der Junge für eine Rolle gehabt haben? Er hat bestimmt auf sowas wie Barsche dort geangelt....


 
Hier sieht man den Kleinen mit seiner Barschangel/-rolle auf seinem Badeboot:
http://video.nbc6.net/player/?id=200960

Was habt Ihr eigentlich für Barsche in Eurem Teich?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

Wo ist denn da das Problem? Dickstes Geschirr, 1 km Schnur, und der Skipper fährt notfalls hinterher. Angeschnallt wurde schon gesagt, und Bremsen kann man einstellen. Wenn der Haken unverrückbar sitzt - irgendwann ist der Hai schon platt. Wurde ja auch nur gesagt daß er ihn als Angler gefangen hat, von den Landeumständen steht da auch nichts und das wäre unwahrscheinlich.

Finde den Fang eines 1m Hechtes an einer Felchenrute mit dünnster Schnur viel sensationeller.


----------



## zanderzahn (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

ein 12 jähriger mit guter ausrüstung (gerät und boot) kann meiner meinung nach so einen hai durchaus fangen...

...allerdings natürlich nur mit unterstützung des erwachsenen skippers (oder wer sonst noch mit an bord war)

...auf sich allein gestellt würde der hai dem kleinen bengel wohl zeigen, wo der frosch die locken hat...:q

die amis neigen zu sensationen, hier haben sie eine! |uhoh:

... über die verwertung braucht man nix zu sagen, wird wohl als trophäe enden (gebiss)

-allerdings machen das weltweit viele (auch wir deutschen)

...1m plus hechte ausstopfen lassen... 

nur mal so am rande: nicht soviel meckern, sondern das eigene verhalten überdenken - z.b. bei uns in der ostsee laichdorsche im winter beangeln...#d - zählen mittlerweile auch zu den bedrohten arten...


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

Einige Vorredner haben es schon angedeutet an dieser Meldung ist bis auf die überdurchschnittliche Grösse dieses Bullsharks in diesen Gewässern überhaupt nichts sensationell !!Wie auch schon erwähnt ist es eine Schande dieses Tier aus Sensationslust zu töten denn Haie sind nun mal generell die am meisten bedrohte Species in den Weltmeeren und einige Arten schon auf 10%des Bestandes geschrupmft.Leider gibt es in Florida unter den Captains noch sogenannte Haispezialisten die auf der Horrorwelle reiten.Rein technisch betrachtet ist es zwar eine reife Leistung für einen Zwölfjährigen aber mit etwas Vorkenntniss,Technik und Unterstützung des Captains überhaupt kein Problem ( Gelandet wurde der Fisch natürlich von den Mates und das war auch sicher der schwerste und gefährlichste Teil dieses Fangs )Ansonsten empfehle ich einigen dringend einfach öfter mal einen Blick in unsere Big Game Fishing Abteilung zu werfen denn die Unkenntniss die sich hier offenbart ist ja erschreckend.So wird z.B.niemand beim Big Game am Kampfstuhl festgeschnallt sondern der Angler ist über einen Harness nur mit Rute und Rolle verbunden ( Kann also theoretisch jederzeit über Bord fliegen !! )Zum Abschluss kann ich noch berichten das ich einen Angler kennne der auf Cabo Verde mit 73 Jahren und drei Bypässen in 30 Minuten einen 1000 Pfund Marlin ans Boot gebracht hat,das ist wohl auch ne reife Leistung !!

                      Tight Lines        Jan|wavey:


----------



## Yoshi (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



raubangler schrieb:


> Ich bin mir etwas unsicher, was die Würde der Toten stärker angegriffen hat.
> Die Photos mit den Soldaten oder Deine Gleichsetzung mit Fischen....
> #d



Weshalb das denn, schließlich sind wir doch alle Lebewesen... Man oh man, man kann sich auch den größten Sch...zusammenreimen.... Sarkasmus scheint bei dir wohl ein Fremdwort zu sein....#d


----------



## raubangler (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



Mahi-Mahi schrieb:


> ...
> Wie auch schon erwähnt ist es eine Schande dieses Tier aus Sensationslust zu töten denn Haie sind nun mal generell die am meisten bedrohte Species in den Weltmeeren und einige Arten schon auf 10%des Bestandes geschrupmft.Leider gibt es in Florida unter den Captains noch sogenannte Haispezialisten die auf der Horrorwelle reiten.
> ...


 
Ob solche gemeingefährlichen Tierpopulationen dezimiert werden sollen oder nicht, sollte man den Menschen vor Ort überlassen, die mit diesen Tieren leben müssen.
Und dieser Bull shark ist nicht ohne:
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2005/07/0719_050719_bullsharks.html

Wer sich für bedrohte Tierarten mit Knabberleiste einsetzen will, kann sich ja bei uns für die Wiedereinbürgerung des Wolfes stark machen.

Und wenn es dann bei uns in jedem Bundesland und in jedem Waldstück Wölfe gibt, ja dann kann man den Menschen in Florida erklären, was sie mit ihren Haien verkehrt machen.

Um hier nicht falsch verstanden zu werden:
Ich fände es mehr als übel, wenn diese Tierart aussterben sollte. Aber trotzdem ist das nicht unsere Entscheidung.


----------



## Dart (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

Hi Raubangler
Der link zum National Geographic ist ja ganz nett, aber sagt auch nur das mit wilden Tieren nicht zu spaßen ist und man sich dementsprechend verhalten sollte. Weder mit Haien vor Florida, oder in Australien, Südafrika etc.
Es muss niemand in Gebieten schwimmen oder surfen, die für ihre Haigefahr bekannt sind, da gibt es keinerlei Zwang
Es wird auch niemand gezwungen morgens ins Auto zu steigen, um an irgendeinem Brückenpfeiler zu kleben. Wobei die Wahrscheinlichkeit wesentlich höher ist, als von einem wilden Tier verspeist zu werden.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:
P.s. Es kommen immer wieder mal Wölfe und sogar Bären nach Deutschland, der Aufstand und die veranstaltete Hexenjagd übersteigt i.d.Regel jedliches Maß an Vernunft. Sonst müsste ich jeden der sich Alaska oder Kanada als Wohnort aussucht für bekloppt ansehen....die machen sich ja alle zur freiwilligen Bereicherung auf dem Bärenmenue.
Gleiches gilt in ähnlicher Form sicher für die anderen suizid gefährdeten Menschen in Afrika und Australien:q


----------



## Marlin1 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

Also möglich ist das allemal, da hat Jan (MahiMahi)ja schon das richtige dazu geschrieben.Ob man den Fisch tötet oder nicht, da kann man geteilter Meinung sein. Geschützt sind diese Haie in U.S.A. jedenfalls nicht.Das Gejammere bei Toten Haien von Anglern kann ich aber solange nicht verstehen, wie die gleichen Fische ungestraft zu tausenden beim sogenannten Fining, wenn sie kommerziell gefangen werden, ihre Flossen abgeschnitten bekommen und dann lebend wieder ins Meer zurückgeschmissen werden !Da höre ich nichts darüber, aber wenn ein Angler (Kind) seinen Fisch (Trophäe) mitnimmt ohje ohje.Think about !!Reinhold


----------



## Acipenser (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



raubangler schrieb:


> Ich bin mir etwas unsicher, was die Würde der Toten stärker angegriffen hat.
> Die Photos mit den Soldaten oder Deine Gleichsetzung mit Fischen....
> #d


Was für eine Argumentation...
Jedem Lebewesen steht - ob tot oder lebendig - Respekt und würdevolle Behandlung zu.
Ist der Mensch wirklich mehr wert, als eine andere Kreatur? Wir sollten nicht vergessen, dass wir letztendlich ein Teil dieses Planeten, ein Teil der Natur und ein Teil der Nahrungskette sind.

KEINE Kreatur sollte aus niederen Gründen getötet werden und niedere Gründe sind ALLE außer der Nahrungsaufnahme.

Mahlzeit


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



Marlin1 schrieb:


> Also möglich ist das allemal, da hat Jan (MahiMahi)ja schon das richtige dazu geschrieben.Ob man den Fisch tötet oder nicht, da kann man geteilter Meinung sein. Geschützt sind diese Haie in U.S.A. jedenfalls nicht.Das Gejammere bei Toten Haien von Anglern kann ich aber solange nicht verstehen, wie die gleichen Fische ungestraft zu tausenden beim sogenannten Fining, wenn sie kommerziell gefangen werden, ihre Flossen abgeschnitten bekommen und dann lebend wieder ins Meer zurückgeschmissen werden !Da höre ich nichts darüber, aber wenn ein Angler (Kind) seinen Fisch (Trophäe) mitnimmt ohje ohje.Think about !!Reinhold


|good: , und bei der bewußten Haiart kann ich Gejammere noch am wenigsten verstehen.


----------



## Yoshi (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



AngelDet schrieb:


> |good: , und bei der bewußten Haiart kann ich Gejammere noch am wenigsten verstehen.



Frage: Wieso...? Ist diese Haiart etwa weniger wert als die anderen? Richten Sie deiner Meinung nach zuviel Schaden an (falls ja, frag dich mal warum...)

und@ Marlin1:

Was für eine schwachsinnige Argumentation / Vergleich soll den das mit den abgeschnittenen Flossen sei? Woher willst du den wissen, dass wir uns nicht auch darüber aufregen?

Man kann glatt den Eindruck bekommen, als hättet Ihr für Haie weniger übrig als für andere Fischarten... Ach ja noch was, wenn ich schon ein Tier töte, dann auch um es zu essen und nicht damit es als Trophäe herhalten muss (den Hai hat der Kleine bestimmt nicht verspeist..)


----------



## Marlin1 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

Ach Yoshi,DAS was du da von dir gibts hälst du für sinnhaftiger.Wenn du alle deine Fische selbst verspeisen kannst, liegt das doch wohl eher an der Größe.  Reinhold


----------



## Master Hecht (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

nicht schlecht was der da rausgezogen hat.


----------



## Yoshi (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



Marlin1 schrieb:


> Ach Yoshi,DAS was du da von dir gibts hälst du für sinnhaftiger.Wenn du alle deine Fische selbst verspeisen kannst, liegt das doch wohl eher an der Größe.  Reinhold



Genau so ist es... bin ja nicht jemand, wie man es von dir vermuten könnte, der nur seiner Selbstherrlichkeit willen auf Große geht um sich dann mit ihnen  brüsten zu können. Falls doch mal ein großer beißen sollte, der zu groß zum Essen ist, kann man ihn immer noch zurücksetzten oder aufteilen. Wollen wir wetten, dass der Hai des Jungen mittlerweile irgendwo auf dem Grund des Meeres liegt und vor sich hinschimmelt (bis auf das Gebiss wahrscheinlich)?.
Und im übrigen, wer angelt den schon auf Haie um sie zu essen?


----------



## Marlin1 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

Lieber Yoshi,nur zu deiner Information, selbst ein Hai hat heute einen recht hohen kommerziellen Wert.Der Mako und der Heringshai wird mitlerweile so teuer gehandelt wie Schwertfisch und auch als solcher vermarktet. Nur zur Verdeutlichung, das heißt das du für ein KG über 30,- € bezahlst.Soviel zu dem immer wieder gerne genommenen Argument, das Angler ihre Fische wieder ins Meer kippen und verfaulen lassen.Wer von denen die so einen Schwachsinn schreiben hat das denn schon einmal gesehen und wo ?? Würde mich ehrlich mal interessieren. Aber bitte nicht wieder Hörensagen oder sowas ....... Gruß    Reinhold


----------



## Dart (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

Wäre super, wenn ihr eure scharfen Klingen mal wieder einpackt, Mädels|rolleyes
@marlin
Warum hat den ein Fisch, mit recht geringer Fleischqualität, plötzlich einen hohen Marktpreis?
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Yoshi (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



Marlin1 schrieb:


> Lieber Yoshi,nur zu deiner Information, selbst ein Hai hat heute einen recht hohen kommerziellen Wert.Der Mako und der Heringshai wird mitlerweile so teuer gehandelt wie Schwertfisch und auch als solcher vermarktet. Nur zur Verdeutlichung, das heißt das du für ein KG über 30,- € bezahlst.Soviel zu dem immer wieder gerne genommenen Argument, das Angler ihre Fische wieder ins Meer kippen und verfaulen lassen.Wer von denen die so einen Schwachsinn schreiben hat das denn schon einmal gesehen und wo ?? Würde mich ehrlich mal interessieren. Aber bitte nicht wieder Hörensagen oder sowas ....... Gruß    Reinhold



Tatsächlich....? Mir reicht es schon, wenn ich bei Eurosort z.B. die Engländer bei ihrer Meisterschat im Haifischangeln sehe, wie sie alle Haie zusammen mit Haken und Stahlvorfach einfach abschneiden...
Aber bist du etwa ein kommerzieller Fischer, dass du auf solche Argumente zurückgreifen musst?
Hm, der Junge war sicher keiner.....


----------



## Marlin1 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

Naja, Reiner,auch du wirst in unseren Fischgeschäften schon 55,- € pro KG Dornhai bezahlt haben, wenn du Schillerlocken magst. Wer sagt eigentlich, das man Haie nicht essen kann ?? Dieselben,die auch sagen, das man Marlin und Sailfish nicht essen kann ??Schmeckt alles ausgesprochen lecker und von Leuten die gefährdete Thunfische (Sashimi) essen, lasse ich mir da auch nichts schlechtreden. Gruß Reinhold


----------



## BIG WHITE (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

@ Yoshi - Frage: wer angelt heutzutage nur um die
gefangenen Fische dann zu verspeisen??
Von der kaufmänischen Seite wäre es bei den Meisten günstiger  die Filets zu kaufen,  also ... man angelt auch  wegen anderer
Dinge(Zeitvertreib, Nähe zur Natur, Befriedigung des Jagdtriebs usw.) 
Wenn so ein ausgewachsener Hai dann wieder tot im Meer landet, ist es absolut ok. er dient Anderen z.B.Krabben als Nahrung und somit schließt sich die Nahrungskette. 
Haie  sterben auch auf natürliche Art und Weise.

Das Problem der Überfischung liegt in der Überbevölkerung und
der Profitgier der großen Fangflotten, wir Angler, selbst wenn wir sofort mit dem Fischfang aufhören sollten, würden wir damit nichts aber auch gar nichts dran ändern.

Ich finde es der Sache nicht besonders dienlich, wenn Angler
sich gegenseitig an den Pranger stellen und damit pseudo Tier/Naturschützern Minition liefern, anstatt offensiv der Problematik der Vorurteile  und Halbwahrheiten gegenüber den Anglern zu begegnen und durch seriöse Argumentation die breite öffentliche Meinung zu beinflussen versuchen.

Gruß

B.W.


----------



## auborne (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

Kann man das wohl glauben??


----------



## Dart (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



BIG WHITE schrieb:


> @Ich finde es der Sache nicht besonders dienlich, wenn Angler
> sich gegenseitig an den Pranger stellen und damit pseudo Tier/Naturschützern Minition liefern, anstatt offensiv der Problematik der Vorurteile und Halbwahrheiten gegenüber den Anglern zu begegnen und durch seriöse Argumentation die breite öffentliche Meinung zu beinflussen versuchen.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Cheers, feines Posting.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Frage: Wieso...? Ist diese Haiart etwa weniger wert als die anderen? Richten Sie deiner Meinung nach zuviel Schaden an (falls ja, frag dich mal warum...)


Vielleicht informierst Du dich mal bevor Du soviel zusammenpostest. |rolleyes
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bullenhai
Dieser Hai ist nun gerade sowas wie die *Kanalratte* der Haie, deswegen auch übel und für Menschen einer der gefährlichsten heimtückischten hinterrücksten, da er überall anzutreffen ist.

Und BIG WHITE hat mit seinem Post 100% recht.

Wenn man mal z.B. "Tigris" von Thor Heyerdahl liest, lernt man erstens wann und wie man Haie essen kann (Ammoniakproblematik z.B.), und das es nette verträgliche und sehr unverträgliche Haie gibt (Hammerhaie z.B.) die permanent scharf sind auf menschliche Gliedmaßen. 
Die dort geschilderten langen Reiseberichte über Tief+Freiwasser im Ozean zwischen lauter netten verträglichen "Künstliche-Insel"-Haien zu schwimmen hat was. |supergri


----------



## pêcheur67 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wenn man mal z.B. "Tigris" von Thor Heyerdahl liest, lernt man erstens wann und wie man Haie essen kann (Ammoniakproblematik z.B.), und das es nette verträgliche und sehr unverträgliche Haie gibt (Hammerhaie z.B.) die permanent scharf sind auf menschliche Gliedmaßen.
> Die dort geschilderten langen Reiseberichte über Tief+Freiwasser im Ozean zwischen lauter netten verträglichen "Künstliche-Insel"-Haien zu schwimmen hat was. |supergri



Guter Witz #6
Wenn die so scharf auf unsere Gliedmaßen wären könnt ich jetzt nicht tippen und müsste Rolli fahren.
Genau diese Vorurteile machen den Haischutzt so schwer.
Dass das Angeln auf die Tiere die sehr verfahrene Lage prozentual kaum ändert ist klar. Dass es große Teile der Erdbevölkerung gibt die meinen besser einen hoch zu bekommen wenn sie den Haifischknorpel konsumieren ist eher das Problem. Aber die lesen hier nicht mit.


----------



## Mantafahrer (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

Aber wahrscheinlich lesen die hier mit:
Sharkproject - Wir kämpfen für Haie !


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



pêcheur67 schrieb:


> Wenn die so scharf auf unsere Gliedmaßen wären könnt ich jetzt nicht tippen und müsste Rolli fahren.


Was Heyerdahl schreibt stimmt ganz sicher, die Haie sind aber auch dort beschrieben auf Jagd und suchen. :g
Wenn der Hai gut gefressen hat, ist er auch umgänglicher, doof sind die außerdem auch nicht, wie die Weiße-Hai Fütterungen der Japaner zeigen, die lassen sich anscheinend gut an Fütterungen gewöhnen. Wahrscheinlich werden genau diese fast schon domestizierten Haie die sein, die überleben.

Es ist immer wieder interessant zu lesen, wie kollisionsfrei sich selbst wirklich gefährliche Haie wie größere Tigerhaie verhalten, sobald sie genug zu fressen um sich herum haben. Stand hier im Board auch mal zu einem Angelreisebericht über Südafrika, wenige hundert m Badeabstand.  |uhoh:
Insofern stellt sich schon die Frage des Haiproblems vs. menschliche Fischerei, hier Wegfischerei des Haifutters, was auch wieder die schon beschriebene Überfischung ist. Ist schon offensichtlich, daß bei Futtermangel die Haie wesentlich umtriebiger sind was die Futterbeschaffung angeht. :g


----------



## pêcheur67 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

Die sind mir nicht unbekannt. #6


----------



## höcht (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

1. armer Hai
2. Meineransichtnach ist der junge nicht zwölf sondern mindestens 13-14 wenn man sich das bild so anschaut und zusätzlich noch das gewicht im anbetracht der körpferfülle


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

Klasse Anleitung zum Handeln: :g
http://www.sharkproject.org/grfx/monument/2.jpg


----------



## pêcheur67 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Was Heyerdahl schreibt stimmt ganz sicher, die Haie sind aber auch dort beschrieben auf Jagd und suchen. :g
> Wenn der Hai gut gefressen hat, ist er auch umgänglicher, doof sind die außerdem auch nicht, wie die Weiße-Hai Fütterungen der Japaner zeigen, die lassen sich anscheinend gut an Fütterungen gewöhnen. Wahrscheinlich werden genau diese fast schon domestizierten Haie die sein, die überleben.
> 
> Es ist immer wieder interessant zu lesen, wie kollisionsfrei sich selbst wirklich gefährliche Haie wie größere Tigerhaie verhalten, sobald sie genug zu fressen um sich herum haben. Stand hier im Board auch mal zu einem Angelreisebericht über Südafrika, wenige hundert m BAde-Abstand.  |uhoh:
> Insofern stellt sich schon die Frage des Haiproblems vs. menschliche Fischerei, hier Wegfischerei des Haifutters, was auch wieder die schon beschriebene Überfischung ist. Ist schon offensichtlich, daß bei Futtermangel die Haie wesentlich umtriebiger sind was die Futterbeschaffung angeht. :g



Klar gehen die deutlich mehr ab wenn sie Hunger haben. Sie sind mir aber noch nie mit Agressivität begegnet sonder eher sehr scheu (wobei sich ein größere Hammerhaie schon etwas näher trauen) Von daher finde ich das Monsterimage absolut überzogen.


----------



## höcht (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



angler-jan schrieb:


> Amerikaner!


 

da stimm ich dir voll und ganz zu


----------



## pêcheur67 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Klasse Anleitung zum Handeln: :g
> http://www.sharkproject.org/grfx/monument/2.jpg



Ist sicher nicht als Aufruf gedacht.

Die Plakate treffen es eher 

http://www.stop-sales.com/downloads.htm


----------



## raubangler (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



Acipenser schrieb:


> Was für eine Argumentation...
> Jedem Lebewesen steht - ob tot oder lebendig - Respekt und würdevolle Behandlung zu.
> Ist der Mensch wirklich mehr wert, als eine andere Kreatur?
> ....


 
Du willst doch jetzt nicht ernsthaft Menschen den Tieren gleichsetzen?!
Ein Sofa aus Rindsleder neben einer Lampe bespannt mit Menschenhaut?

Hallo - Bodenhaftung!
Wie willst Du eigentlich mit dieser Einstellung angeln?

Aber wozu diese ganze Aufregung?
Hier geht es nur um Fische und einen Jungen, der ein tolles Erlebnis hatte.


----------



## Acipenser (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



raubangler schrieb:


> Du willst doch jetzt nicht ernsthaft Menschen den Tieren gleichsetzen?!
> Ein Sofa aus Rindsleder neben einer Lampe bespannt mit Menschenhaut?
> Hallo - Bodenhaftung!
> Wie willst Du eigentlich mit dieser Einstellung angeln?
> ...


 
@raubfischangler: nein, ich will wahrlich nicht den Menschen mit dem Tier gleichsetzen, das Tier tötet lediglich, um sich den Magen zu füllen, der Mensch tötet aus Spass oder für eine dümmliche Trophäe.

  Wenn ich mich gleich wieder auf das Ledersofa setze, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass ich nun auch zwingend anderen Rindsviechern das Fell über die Ohren ziehen muß, um meine Lampen zu bespannen.

  Du hast es aus meinem Posting wahrscheinlich nicht herauslesen können: ich habe ein Problem damit, wenn ein Tier geangelt, getötet und dann auf der Müllkippe verklappt wird.

  Mit meiner Einstellung kann ich mich morgens immer noch im Spiegel betrachten und habe auch kein Problem beim Angeln, denn Fische, die ich nicht essen will, leben weiter!


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

Haben sich wieder alle versammelt um den Tod eines Fisches zu beweinen,und morgen gehen wir dann in den Supermarkt,hocken uns vor die Kühltruhe und trauern ein bischen
um die Fischstäbchen!

Taxidermist


----------



## freibadwirt (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



Mahi-Mahi schrieb:


> Rein technisch betrachtet ist es zwar eine reife Leistung für einen Zwölfjährigen aber mit etwas Vorkenntniss,Technik und Unterstützung des Captains überhaupt kein Problem ( Gelandet wurde der Fisch natürlich von den Mates und das war auch sicher der schwerste und gefährlichste Teil dieses Fangs )Ansonsten empfehle ich einigen dringend einfach öfter mal einen Blick in unsere Big Game Fishing Abteilung zu werfen denn die Unkenntniss die sich hier offenbart ist ja erschreckend.So wird z.B.niemand beim Big Game am Kampfstuhl festgeschnallt sondern der Angler ist über einen Harness nur mit Rute und Rolle verbunden ( Kann also theoretisch jederzeit über Bord fliegen !! )
> 
> Tight Lines Jan|wavey:


 
Sorry
 aber entweder du warst noch nie mit Jugendlichen (von 10 - 14 Jahren) beim Angeln ;+ oder du hast noch nie einen so  großen Hai gefangen sonst würdest nicht so einen Sch... |kopfkrat#cschreiben . Und das im Kampfstuhl niemand angeschnallt wird ist eh klar müsste man aber bei so einen Fisch sonst geht ein jugendlicher Wasserskifahren .
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## freibadwirt (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



BIG WHITE schrieb:


> @ Yoshi - Frage: wer angelt heutzutage nur um die
> gefangenen Fische dann zu verspeisen??
> Von der kaufmänischen Seite wäre es bei den Meisten günstiger die Filets zu kaufen, also ... man angelt auch wegen anderer
> Dinge(Zeitvertreib, Nähe zur Natur, Befriedigung des Jagdtriebs usw.)
> ...


 
Super|good:#r 
besser kann mans gar nicht sagen .
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Dart (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> ...sonst würdest nicht so einen Sch... |kopfkrat#cschreiben...


Völlig unnötige Provakation
Greetz Reiner


----------



## freibadwirt (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



Dart schrieb:


> Völlig unnötige Provakation
> Greetz Reiner


 
Hallo Rainer:m
das ist und soll auch keine Provakation sein . Erstens ist das fischen auf Hai für Ungeübte oder Jugendliche saugefährlich zweitens kann ein 12 Jähriger nie und nimmer einen 250 kg Hai ausdrillen . Habs am Gelben Riff erlebt wie ein 13 Jähriger vor einen 8 Kg Dorsch:q kapituliert hat .
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Dart (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

Hi Andreas
Manche Formulierungen, sind halt schell ein Auslöser für virtuelle Kloppereien, ob das ein Hai der irgendwo gefangen wurde rechtfertig???
Ansonsten gebe ich dir dahingehend Recht, das es sehhhhr unwahrscheinlich ist, das der Bub das Monster selbstständig bezwungen hat. Aber das ist eigentlich auch eher wurscht, die Fangmeldung wurde hier verlinkt, und gut isses.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## hans albers (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



> ich habe ein Problem damit, wenn ein Tier geangelt, getötet und dann auf der Müllkippe verklappt wird.
> 
> Mit meiner Einstellung kann ich mich morgens immer noch im Spiegel betrachten und habe auch kein Problem beim Angeln, denn Fische, die ich nicht essen will, leben weiter!


#6

zustimm...

greetz
hans

ach so.. 
Und bei wiki habe ich auch diese info gefunden:
_
Carcharhinus leucas_ in der Roten Liste gefährdeter Arten der IUCN 2007.

von wegen ungefärdete art...


----------



## ThomasL (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Habs am Gelben Riff erlebt wie ein 13 Jähriger vor einen 8 Kg Dorsch:q kapituliert hat .



was war denn das für ein Weichei:q


----------



## raubangler (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



hans albers schrieb:


> ....
> ach so..
> Und bei wiki habe ich auch diese info gefunden:
> 
> ...


 
Na, dann schau' Dir aber auch mal an, in welcher Kategorie dieser Hai dort geführt wird:

A taxon is Lower Risk when it has been evaluated, *does not satisfy the criteria for any of the categories Critically Endangered, Endangered or Vulnerable*.


----------



## Acipenser (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Haben sich wieder alle versammelt um den Tod eines Fisches zu beweinen,und morgen gehen wir dann in den Supermarkt,hocken uns vor die Kühltruhe und trauern ein bischen
> um die Fischstäbchen!
> 
> Taxidermist


@Taxidermist: eigentlich hast Du nicht ganz unrecht (wenn man der Überfischung der Bestände eingedenk ist), wenngleich doch die Fischstäbchen aus gefangenem Fisch hergestellt werden und nicht aus Zuchtfisch, bei dem eine Menge richtiger Fisch zu Fischmehl verarbeitet und verfüttert wird.
Beim gewiss nicht ganz sanften Tod der gefangenen Fische ist allerdings zu berücksichtigen, dass sie dem Nahrungskreislauf direkt zugeführt werden und nicht, wie bei diesem Hai zu befürchten, lediglich dem Acker als Nahrung dienen.
Mich persönlich stört allerdings am meisten, dass sich der Knabe so "rücksichtsvoll" auf das gefangene Tier hockt, um sich damit ablichten zu lassen. Das ist es, was ich unter "Würde" verstehe - bzw. hier nicht verstehe. Nicht falsch verstehen: Hai töten und essen: ja; Hai Fangfoto machen: klar, aber halt nicht so.

Mahlzeit


----------



## LAC (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



Acipenser schrieb:


> Mich persönlich stört allerdings am meisten, dass sich der Knabe so "rücksichtsvoll" auf das gefangene Tier hockt, um sich damit ablichten zu lassen. Das ist es, was ich unter "Würde" verstehe - bzw. hier nicht verstehe. Nicht falsch verstehen: Hai töten und essen: ja; Hai Fangfoto machen: klar, aber halt nicht so.
> 
> 
> Hallo Peter,
> ...


----------



## raubangler (9. Januar 2008)

*Benutzername*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Haben sich wieder alle versammelt um den Tod eines Fisches zu beweinen,und morgen gehen wir dann in den Supermarkt,hocken uns vor die Kühltruhe und trauern ein bischen
> um die Fischstäbchen!
> 
> Taxidermist



Mach' aber kein Foto von Dir mit den Fischstäbchen!!
Sonst geht das hier wieder ab!

Und dem Lütten im Amiland schicken wir eine gemeinsame E-Mail, dass er auch ja beim nächsten Mal den Hai auf der Schulter trägt.
Auch soll er den nächsten Hai ALLEINE landen und in's Boot ziehen.
Das macht zwar sonst niemand, aber Kinder müssen so etwas!


----------



## Yoshi (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Benutzername*



raubangler schrieb:


> Mach' aber kein Foto von Dir mit den Fischstäbchen!!
> Sonst geht das hier wieder ab!
> 
> Und dem Lütten im Amiland schicken wir eine gemeinsame E-Mail, dass er auch ja beim nächsten Mal den Hai auf der Schulter trägt.
> ...



...Das der Mensch das größte Raubtier ist (und dazu noch das
ignoranteste) wird hier mal wieder eindeutig unter Beweis gestellt........


----------



## MefoProf (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

Das interessanteste an der ganzen Sache ist, mal wieder vor Augen geführt zu bekommen, wie elendig und dürftig selbst die hochgelobten und mit Niveau reklamierenden Medien recherchieren.


----------



## raubangler (9. Januar 2008)

*Benutzername*



Yoshi schrieb:


> ...Das der Mensch das größte Raubtier ist (und dazu noch das
> ignoranteste) wird hier mal wieder eindeutig unter Beweis gestellt........



Ich angel nur, weil ich kein Raubtier bin.
Wäre ich ein Raubtier, dann würde ich Blumen pflücken....

HALLO - AUFWACHEN!
DU BIST HIER IN EINEM ANGLERFORUM!


----------



## Yoshi (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

ich geb`s auf......#d


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

@Raubangler,Weltweit bekommen,die zu meist wohlhabenden Meeresangler,ihren Fang vonder Crew dieser Charter-Boote gelandet.Und dann anschließend zum Foto gereicht.
Ich muss zugeben,die Geschackssicherheit bei diesem Reiterbild,lässt zu wünschen
übrig.
Ansonsten glaube ich auch nicht,dass die Haie der Welt von 12 Jährigen Jungen
ausgerottet werden,daher empfinde ich die Diskussion hier als deutlich überzogen!

Taxidermist


----------



## hans albers (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



> Ich angel nur, weil ich kein Raubtier bin.
> Wäre ich ein Raubtier, dann würde ich Blumen pflücken....
> 
> HALLO - AUFWACHEN!
> DU BIST HIER IN EINEM ANGLERFORUM!


..das bestreitet auch keiner...

aber schonmal das wort RESPEKT gehört ???

(gegenüber  der kreatur)

also wenn leute fische fangen und sich so präsentieren 
wie der lüddde bengel ,
da hört bei mir der spass auf

kann sowieso nichts ,
aber auch absolut NICHTS mit trophäen-jagd
anfangen..

 fische esse ich trotzdem gerne..


greetz
hans


----------



## slowhand (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Haben sich wieder alle versammelt um den Tod eines Fisches zu beweinen,und morgen gehen wir dann in den Supermarkt,hocken uns vor die Kühltruhe und trauern ein bischen
> um die Fischstäbchen!
> 
> Taxidermist



Recht haste! Eine komische Doppelmoral ist das hier in unserer Gesellschaft. Aber da kann keiner was dafür, man wird halt so hingebogen, von den Medien, den jeweils Älteren, usw...
Und wehe, hier haut mal einer sauber ein Kälbchen mit dem Vorschlaghammer um und zerlegt es danach! Ohhhh...! Sowas muß bei uns doch alles hinter verschlossenen Türen passieren, dann wird die Nahrung noch solange bearbeitet, bis wirklich nichts mehr an ein lebendiges Wesen erinnert und erst dann geht es in den Supermarkt. Es wird einem aber auch so einfach gemacht: Gehirn aus - Konsum an. 
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, will hier nicht pauschal alle angreifen, aber es gibt auch wirklich einfältige Menschen... Manchmal auch hier.


----------



## Acipenser (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



hans albers schrieb:


> ..das bestreitet auch keiner...
> 
> aber schonmal das wort RESPEKT gehört ???
> 
> ...



Danke Hans für Deine Worte, Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Es geht wahrhaftig in der Hauptsache um den Respekt vor Flora, Fauna, Mitmenschen.


----------



## zanderzahn (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

@ raubangler

hättest du wirklich angst vor wölfen, wenn sie in freier natur wieder vorkommen würden??? (hier in BRD)

- schade, daß viele nur das märchen vom bösen wolf kennen aber leider keine fakten...#d

- eine faszinierende spezies ist bei uns aufgrund von totaler fehlinformation und jagdtrieb ausgerottet worden...

- weiter so und wir sind bald das einzige "raubtier" auf diesem planeten... 

...und mit abstand das effektivste...#q


----------



## zanderzahn (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

@ yoshi

manchmal macht es mehr spass mit einem käsehobel zu onanieren als mit (mit???menschen) zu diskutieren...

- aufgeben ist zu einfach!!! #6


----------



## Stingray (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



Mantafahrer schrieb:


> Schöner Sandtigerhai auf dem 3. Foto.


 
Stimmt #6.



Mantafahrer schrieb:


> Ein Sandtigerhai hat mit einem Bullenhai soviel zu tun wie ein Spatz mit einem Wellensittich.......


 
Stimmt #6.



J-son schrieb:


> die beiden Haiarten haben übrigens deutlich mehr gemeinsam, als ein Spatz und ein Wellensittich...siehe Wikipedia=)


 
Genau, und zwar das sie Haie sind . Der Bullenhai sieht Dich im Wasser und denkt an Nahrung und der Sandtigerhai denkt " Igitt was ist das denn für ein ekeliger Fisch ich glaube ich muß kotz.... ".


Ansonsten ist mir ein lebendiger Hai lieber als ein Toter. Muß da ja nicht baden gehen .


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Mantafahrer (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



Stingray schrieb:


> Stimmt #6.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Endlich mal jemand in diesem thread, der sich auskennt......#6


----------



## raubangler (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



zanderzahn schrieb:


> @ raubangler
> 
> hättest du wirklich angst vor wölfen, wenn sie in freier natur wieder vorkommen würden??? (hier in BRD)
> 
> ...


 
Häh??
Ich hatte nur geschrieben, dass wir hier in Deutschland die Klappe darüber zu halten haben, ob die Amis ihre Haie ausrotten oder nicht, solange wir den Wolf nicht wieder eingebürgert haben.

Und selbst dann:
Der Wolf greift - im Gegensatz zu diesen Flachwasserhaien - keine Menschen an.

Und zu allen, die 'Respekt' vor den Fischen einfordern:
Den habe ich auch - aber nur, solange diese am Leben sind.
Danach legen selbst die Fische keinen gesteigerten Wert mehr darauf, mit 'Respekt' behandelt zu werden.

Wer das trotzdem braucht und sich damit selbst in die Tasche lügt, muss wohl vorhandene Schuldkomplexe gegenüber dem Fisch kompensieren.

Ob Ihr damit zu einem Psychologen geht oder nicht, ist Eure Sache. Aber lasst einen Jungen auf seinem Hai Platz nehmen!


----------



## hans albers (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

....
was hat das mit "zum psychologen-gehen" zu tun..
wenn man ein bild nicht mag,auf dem
ein grinsender junge auf nem blutigem hai -kopf 
platz nimmt...|kopfkrat

solltest vielleicht mal eher überlegen , was bei dir nicht in ordnung ist



ich hab nichts gegen fisch angeln und zu verwerten,
aber erstens ,
-dass ich die geschichte für unwahr halte
( in bezug  darauf, dass der junge den hai an land gezogen hat)

-zweitens
lehne ich angeln aufgrund persönlicher befriedigung
wenn mann sich anschliessend das gebiss an  die wand nagelt, ab

-und drittens wenn schon bilder, dann nicht solche



greetz
hans


----------



## Acipenser (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



raubangler schrieb:


> Häh??
> Ich hatte nur geschrieben, dass wir hier in Deutschland die Klappe darüber zu halten haben, ob die Amis ihre Haie ausrotten oder nicht, solange wir den Wolf nicht wieder eingebürgert haben.
> 
> Und selbst dann:
> ...



|abgelehnvoll daneben, das kann ich so nicht im Raum stehen lassen.

1.) dass wir in Deutschland einigen Spezies den Garaus gemacht haben - und daraus gelernt, denn schließlich wurden etliche Arten auch wieder mit Erfolg angesiedelt - sollte kein Argument sein, dass alle Menschen auf diesem Planeten lustig Flora und Fauna vernichten. Die Augen verschließen vor den eigenen, aber auch den Fehlern der Anderen, führt letztendlich nur dazu, dass der letzte Mensch das Licht ausmacht.
2.) ich spreche Dir definitiv den Respekt vor den Lebenden ab, wenn Du keinen vor den Toten hast. Das was der Knabe mit dem Hai abzieht, ist eines Menschen im 3. Jahrtausend nicht würdig. Das ist respektlos, würdelos, ehrlos. Punktum.
3.) Was soll der Vorwurf mit dem Schuldkomplex? Schau mal in den Spiegel!


----------



## anglermeister17 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

@höcht: Versuche erst gar nicht, Leute ihrem Alter nach schätzen zu wollen, ich zeige dir Jungs, die sind 17, aber sie erzählen sie sind 23 und keiner hat Zweifel an ihren Worten... 
DU würdest denen auch glauben, darauf würde ich alles verwetten!
Zum Fang an sich: Schönes Tier, und solange sich der Junge und der Skipper bzw. die Crew an alle Richtlinien und Gesetze gehalten haben, wieso sollte er den Fisch nicht mitnehmen dürfen? 
Und dass alle hier von wegen "wahrscheinlich endet der Hai nur als Trophäe" schwätzen, das geht ja schon mal gar nicht, denn wir wissen nicht, ob der Junge reiner Trophäenjäger ist, was schade wäre, oder ob er nicht doch jmd. ist, der das Tier zum nächsten Fischmarkt günstig zu nem Händler gibt, dass er es zu Marktpreisen weiter verkauft( NICHT aus dem Grund des Geldgewinns, wie manche von euch jetzt denken mögen, sondern weil ER SELBST NICHT die Möglichkeit hat, den hai sinnvoll zu verwerten ) oder ob er n großes Fischessen veranstaltet, zu dem er alle Verwandten und Nachbarn einlädt, oder..., oder...


----------



## Gunnar (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

Hier mal ein ein  Link aus den USA mit der kompletten Story


http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/22503571/

Gruß

Gunnar


----------



## Yoshi (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



zanderzahn schrieb:


> @ yoshi
> 
> manchmal macht es mehr spass mit einem käsehobel zu onanieren als mit (mit???menschen) zu diskutieren...
> 
> - aufgeben ist zu einfach!!! #6



Mag sein Zanderzahn, allerdings ist sich hier im Thread die Spezies der Hochseeangler-Clique mal wieder einig, wenn es um das Gutheisen eines Trophäenfotos handelt. Sind wahrscheinlich auch die gleichen, die sich mit Ihren aufgehängten Marlinen etc. ablichten lassen (ausgenommen natürlich diejenigen, die die Fische markieren, bzw. noch im Wasser releasen oder zum Eigenverzehr in Maßen nutzen!).

Aber wenn du möchtest, leg ich den Käsehobel wieder beiseite....


----------



## raubangler (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



Acipenser schrieb:


> |abgelehnvoll daneben, das kann ich so nicht im Raum stehen lassen.
> ....
> 2.) ich spreche Dir definitiv den Respekt vor den Lebenden ab, wenn Du keinen vor den Toten hast. Das was der Knabe mit dem Hai abzieht, ist eines Menschen im 3. Jahrtausend nicht würdig. Das ist respektlos, würdelos, ehrlos. Punktum.
> ....



Respekt vor toten Menschen(!!!) haben wir nur, weil wir selbst Menschen sind und auch entsprechend behandelt werden wollen. Respekt vor toten Tieren hat man niemals, wenn man diese auch aufknabbert.

Ansonsten bist Du ganz schön in Deinem Moralistenkäfig gefangen.

Hier hilft nur eine Therapie:

1. Dieses Buch lesen (gibt es umsonst). http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/7204
2. Nochmal lesen.
3. Wenn es nicht Klick gemacht hat, wieder bei 1. beginnen.


----------



## Big Fins (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

Könnte man diesen Unsinn hier nicht endlich mal beenden?


----------



## Marlin1 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

Grüß dich große Flosse,der erste vernünftige Beitrag hierzu seit langem !!!!GrußReinhold


----------



## saily (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

Ja - bitte macht diesem Schwachsinn ein Ende...

Ich muß meine Meinung revidieren. Es ist nicht möglich eine
zum Thema C+R abschweiffende Diskussion wieder in sinnvolle
Bahnen zu lenken. Es endet immer in Beleidung, Beschimpfungen
und so weiter...

Einer will Fische relesaen - laßt die Tierquäler doch...

Der Andere will Fische entnehmen und essen - Artenvernichter
Elendige...

Zwischen diesen beiden Extremen dreht sich die Diskussion und
eine Einigung wird nicht gefunden....

Diese Threads gehören sich bereits beim Aufkommen der Diskussion beendet!

Eignet sich dies als Schlußwort?

TL

Franz


----------



## Sailfisch (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

Hallo Kollegen!

Ich teile die Ansicht, dass hier einige Beiträge überflüssig sind. Das Thema an sich ist aber durchaus interessant, weshalb ich darum bitten möchte jegliche Off-topic-Beiträge zu vermeiden und nur noch zum Thema schreiben.
Bitte jetzt auch nicht diese Entscheidung ausdiskutieren, sondern bitte hinnehmen. Wer es nicht mehr ertragen kann, blendet das Thema aus und streicht es aus der List der zu benachrichtigenden Mails.


----------



## J-son (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



Gunnar schrieb:


> Hier mal ein ein  Link aus den USA mit der kompletten Story
> 
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/22503571/
> ...



Merci,

das erklärt wohl auch das etwas befremdende Aussehen des Fangs.
Ich muss zugeben, dass ich auf die Idee gar nicht erst gekommen bin (nach der kompletten Story zu suchen).

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Honeyball (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

...und was spricht jetzt (vor allem nachdem man die komplette Story gelesen hat) dagegen, einem überglücklichen und über alle Maßen stolzen 12-Jährigen den Wahnsinnsfisch einfach nur zu gönnen ???


...außer vielleicht der eigene Neid und der Frust, es wahrscheinlich selbst nie nachmachen zu können.

Welcher Zeitungsreporter, der diese Story schießen kann, würde nicht sagen:
"Komm, hock Dich mal auf den Rücken von dem Biest, damit ich 'nen schönes Foto machen kann!"???
Und welcher 12-Jährige hätte dann in seinem mit Adrenalin voll gepumpten Körper die Courage, daraufhin nein zu sagen???


----------



## guifri (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

mit 12 jahren hätte ich mich auch auf den hai gesetzt...


----------



## hans albers (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



> ...außer vielleicht der eigene Neid und der Frust, es wahrscheinlich selbst nie nachmachen zu können.



nee, sorry..
also diesen schuh ziehe ich mir nicht an..

ich hab lediglich daran gezewifelt,
dass der junge diesen grossen hai gefangen hat..
und dieses bild in frage gestellt,
weil ich es einfach als wirklich 
un-nötiges foto betrachte...

 dieses ist meine meinung, 
und dieses board ist öffentlich,
also wird man sich wohl auch mal kritisch 
dazu äussern dürfen,
ohne sofort in die moralisten-ecke oder 
neider ecke gestellt zu werden.

off-topic- ende und aus

greetz
hans


----------



## Big Fins (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



hans albers schrieb:


> off-topic- ende und aus
> 
> greetz
> hans


Ich will Dich wirklich nicht anmachen.
Manchmal aber ist es gut, nicht jeden Gedanken zu "Papier" zu bringen.
Das mache ich mittlerweile auch. 
:denThreadamLebenhalt:


----------



## magic feeder (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

respekt..........


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

moin,
ich find es is schon möglich sowas.. mit gerät skipper und fachkenntnis.. und wieso sollte ein 12-jähriger keine ahnung haben... 
einige quatschen hier von "aach der fällt ja so viele Menschen an" und... is halt so.. der will fressen... (==> Nahrungskette) und wenn wir so blöd sind und dort baden gehn wo ein hai ist das isses halt so.. pech... und comments wie (ach der is ja so böse.. *skandalös* das darf doch nicht sein " das geht ja mal garnich... die menschen sind böse... ja.. nur der hai nicht... der denkt sich mit sicherheit nicht "ahh, ein mensch...ja.. die ham letzte woche mein kumpel gefangen.. mal sehn wieviel ich erwische von denen... den drück ich eins rein.. rache ist süß..." alls klar... 
und dann noch mit absicht auf haie zu angeln is ja mal das allerletzte... man sollte eig. wissen das die nicht so oft vorkommen und am besten noch für en rekord.. aber ich dneke mal da hat der skipper einiges zu redn gehabt... der will ja best. das sein boot berühmt wird.. "ach.. mit diesem boot wurde der fisch gefangen ... ahh welch erfahrener skipper" na ja.. ^^ 
is au so ne geshcichte... in em andren forum steht das ein 50+ schuppi getötet wurde nur um ihn in den nächsten angelladen zu schaffen und in die hitliste zu kommen.. das allerletzte...


----------



## Mumpitz (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



raubangler schrieb:


> Ob solche gemeingefährlichen Tierpopulationen dezimiert werden sollen oder nicht, sollte man den Menschen vor Ort überlassen, die mit diesen Tieren leben müssen.
> Und dieser Bull shark ist nicht ohne:
> http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2005/07/0719_050719_bullsharks.html
> 
> ...



Ich empfinde es immer als etwas heikel, zu einem solchen Statement etwas zu schreiben - ich möchte Dir nicht auf die Füße treten, sehe die Problematik aber aus einem ganz anderen ethischen, moralischen und vor allem naturwissenschaftlichen Blickwinkel.

Ich roll das Ganze mal von hinten auf. Zunächst sind es nicht die Menschen, die mit den Haien leben müssen, es verhält sich  genau umgekehrt. Das Wasser ist nicht der natürliche Lebensraum der Menschen, von daher ist auch der Vergleich mit den Wölfen etwas unglücklich gewählt - nachvollziehbar, was die Angst und Gefahr angeht - aber er passt einfach nicht, weil sich Wolf und Mensch im Laufe ihrer Phylogenese einen gemeinsamen Lebensraum teilen mussten. Landwirte, Waldarbeiter aber auch Leute in den Randsiedlungen würde mit solchen Wolfsrudeln in ihrem Alltagsleben konfrontiert - aber nur die wenigsten Menschen arbeiten im Wasser und selbst dort könnte man für mehr Sicherheit sorgen, als dies auf den Land möglich wäre. Die meisten Menschen im Wasser sind nun mal Touris, die niemand zwingt dort zu baden, wo solche Apexräuber das Ende der Nahrungskette bilden. Surfer in solchen Gebieten (z.B. Red Triangle) wissen, mit wem sie schwimmen, akzeptieren die Gefahr und hetzen auch nicht nach Angriffen gegen diese Tiere - sie wissen, dass es nicht ihr Lebensraum ist, dass sie nur zu Gast sind und dass die meisten Angriffe wohl "Unfälle" sind.
Neben der Wahl des Vergleiches (Wolf - Hai) ist aber für mich auch die Aussage unzutreffend, dass diese Enscheidung nur die Menschen betrifft, die in unmittelbarer Nähe mit den Haien leben müssen.
So wie Leute in Polargebieten mit (von ihnen selbst) geschützten Eisbären leben, wie andere Kulturen sich Giftschlangen (z.B. Kobras) als Haustiere halten, so gibt es auch "Naturvölker", die den Hai als schützenswert erachten, obwohl er unmittelbar mit ihnen den "Arbeitsplatz" teilt. Polynesische Fischer/Perlentaucher/Schwammtaucher oder die Hawaiiianer schützen diese Tiere aktiv, selbst nach vielen schweren, teilweise tödlichen Unfällen. Sie akzeptieren, dass diese Tiere 10-20000 mal länger auf dieser Welt verweilen und das gleiche Anrecht auf ihren Lebensraum haben, wie jede andere Spezies auch.
Geht man davon aus, dass es im Jahr 50 - 100 Angriffe von Haien auf Menschen gibt, von denen ca. 10% tödlich enden, schicken wir lieben Menschen in jeder Sekunde 3 Haie mit abgeschnittenen Flossen, hilflos krepierend auf den Meeresgrund - das sind im Jahr ca 150-300 Millionen Haie.
Wenn man dann die "unmenschlichen" Menschen mal bei der "Arbeit" beobachtet, wie den armen Kreaturen bei lebendigem Leibe die Flossen abgeschnitten werden und sie dann achtlos zurück ins Meer geworfen werden; das ist so hundserbärmlich. Die Tiere sind nicht mal die Zeit und das Geld wert, sie zu töten, weil sie einfach keine Sympathien finden.Dass diese Fischerei nicht als Nahrungsgrundlage, sondern nur dem schnöden Gelde dient, stört die meisten dabei auch nicht. Von 500 Haiarten sind jetzt schon 1/3 vom Aussterben bedroht, weil irgendwelche neureichen Yuppies bis zu 100$ für eine besch... Haiflossen-Suppe zahlen.
In den ca. 5 Minuten, in denen ich den Text geschrieben habe, verrecken also knapp 1000 Haie auf ihrem Weg zum Meeresgrund.
Dann zu der Frage, warum es auch unsere Entscheidung ist: Weil wir alle davon betroffen sind (sein werden). Um das zu verstehen, muss man sich allerdings vereinfacht vor Augen führen, wie solch ein komplexes Ökosystem funktioniert. Beraubt man das Meer seiner großen Räuber, vermehren sich kleinere Räuber (Haie, Rochen, Thune, bis hin zu den Makrelen). Diese vermehren sich dann sprunghaft, fressen dann wieder andere bestimmte (kleinere) Fische und deren Brut, etc. Deren  Bestände schrumpfen, andere vermehren sich wieder sprunghaft. Diese fressen aber auch Korallen, etc. und dadurch werden die Riffsysteme zerstört, die für viele Arten den einzigen Lebensraum darstellen - da sie nicht pelagisch sind. Zurückbleiben wird eine Unterwasserwüste, wie man sie (leider) schon vielerorts vorfindet - Wasser ohne sichtbares Leben. Dafür aber dann gehäuft z.B. Bakterien (Blaualgen, etc.) und wir erhalten eine leblose Brühe. Betroffen davon sind die Fischerei, die Touristik, Zulieferbetriebe, Angel- und Bootsindustrie, etc. - Dabei reden wir von Milliardenverlusten (wenn das ausreicht). Dazu kommt die weltweite Überfischung der Meere. Gebiete wie die Neufundlandbänke sind nahezu frei von Dorschen - dort hätte man vor 100 Jahren noch trockenen Fußes über das Wasser gehen können. Aber auch Mittelmeer, Nord- und Ostsee verzeichnen bedrohliche Rückgänge der Arten.
Es geht uns aber auch deshalb was an, weil diese Tiere zu unserer Welt gehören - Grenzen sind nun mal fließend und verändern sich auch im Laufe der Geschichte, viele Menschen haben auch in anderen Ländern Familie und wer erhebt nicht für sich den Anspruch, seinen Kindern (und hoffentlich Enkeln) eine gesunde Flora und Fauna zeigen zu können? Ich schiebe heute schon manchmal Frust, weil ich meinem Sohn erklären muss: Früher konnte man hier prima fischen, da gab es die Art x und y aber leider findet man die hier nicht mehr. "Pappa, wo sind die denn hin?" - In dem Fall bin auch ich betroffen, egal wie weit es weg ist oder ob es vor meiner Haustüre passiert.
Ich finde es müßig prozentuale Vergleiche auszugraben, wieviele Menschen jährlich in Afrika Flußpferden oder Kokosnüssen zum Opfer fallen auch wenn es viel mehr sind als weltweit durch Haiattacken. Im Einzelfall ist es sehr bedauerlich, reicht aber nicht an Krankheiten heran durch die viele hundertmillionen Menschen sterben. Auch hilft es den Betroffenen nicht, die einen Haiangriff erlitten. Doch selbst viele von denen hetzen nicht gegen Haie sondern lernen zu verstehen was ihnen widerfahren ist und warum.
Im Gegensatz zu uns töten diese Tiere nicht um sich zu bereichern, sondern, um zu überleben - sie kennen keinen Luxus - es geht nur um Nahrung.
Der Hass ist bei vielen da, weil die Tiere keine Sympathien auslösen. Es ertrinken viel mehr Menschen in dunklem, kalten Wasser, aber da ist nichts, worauf man seinen Zorn richten kann - trotzdem fahren alle Boot, surfen, schwimmen, etc.
Bei den Haien sieht es leider anders aus und gerade deshalb sollten die Menschen lernen, diese Zusammenhänge zu verstehen und die Tiere zu schützen. 

Was die Frage angeht, ob er ihn gefangen haben kann oder nicht: vom Boot aus auf alle Fälle, vom Land aus hätte er nicht den Hauch einer Chance. Was die Einwände angeht, dass der Junge wahrscheinlich Hilfe von der Crew hatte - diese Hilfe nehmen selbst 120 Kilo-Männer in Anspruch, wenn der Gegner am anderen Ende nicht wirklich will und die Kraft hat, dies zu zeigen 

Cheers,
Oliver


----------



## hans albers (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

#6

good posting..
ohne zu sehr ins moralische abdriftend,
plausibel und verständlich erklärt.

greetz
hans


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

Einer der besten Beiträge die ich bisher hier im Board gelesen habe,wirklich sehr anschaulich
beschrieben,wie es um die Zusammenhänge bestellt ist.

Taxidermist


----------



## saily (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

Zugegeben - ich wollte den Thread schon gestoppt haben.
Mit diesem Beitrag hat er letztendlich aber doch noch seine
Daseinsberechtigung wiedererlangt.

Sollte da jemand die gleichen Bücher lesen wie ich??

Sehr gutes Posting - RESPEKT#6

Gruß

Franz|wavey:


----------



## raubangler (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



Mumpitz schrieb:


> ....
> Das Wasser ist nicht der natürliche Lebensraum der Menschen, von daher ist auch der Vergleich mit den Wölfen etwas unglücklich gewählt - nachvollziehbar, was die Angst und Gefahr angeht - aber er passt einfach nicht, weil sich Wolf und Mensch im Laufe ihrer Phylogenese einen gemeinsamen Lebensraum teilen mussten.
> ....



Du mußt mal Deine deutsche Brille ein wenig absetzen.
So leben die Menschen in Florida zusammen mit den Haien:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...589,-80.113764&spn=0.009114,0.014591&t=h&z=16
Wenn das kein gemeinsamer Lebensraum ist, was dann?

Aber der Vergleich mit dem Wolf ist wirklich nicht angebracht.
Denn bisher ist noch kein Mensch von einem Wolf angegriffen worden.


----------



## Mumpitz (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



raubangler schrieb:


> Du mußt mal Deine deutsche Brille ein wenig absetzen.
> So leben die Menschen in Florida zusammen mit den Haien:
> http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...589,-80.113764&spn=0.009114,0.014591&t=h&z=16
> Wenn das kein gemeinsamer Lebensraum ist, was dann?
> ...



Meine Brille ist so wenig deutsch und auch deutscher Herkunft, wie deine verallgemeinernde Art und auch deine schulmeisterliche Ansprache angemessen ist. Ich finde das Niveau in Unterhaltungen lässt immer mehr nach - möchtest du so angsprochen werden und dann auch noch fälschlicher Weise?

Auf den anderen Teil deines Kommentars bezogen: es ist kein gemeinsamer Lebensraum - die Menschen leben auf dem Land, Fische im Wasser und wenn da Stege sind, dann befinden diese sich, na? genau - über Wasser. Das ist kein Angriff: Schlag mal Lebensraum in einer Enzyklopädie nach. Man muss schon vom gleichen Inhalt ausgehen, um mit einander diskutieren zu können. Das Wort erklärt aber eigentlich auch seine Bedeutung selbst - der Raum in dem man lebt.

Ich hab in meinem Leben viel Zeit am, auf und im Wasser verbracht und beim Surfen und Tauchen ist man sogar noch näher dran, als beim Angeln. Ich habe jemanden persönlich kennengelernt, der näher dran war als ihm lieb war und dieser Junge ist der Natur und den Tieren gegenüber aufgeschlossener als alle zusammen, die hier Kontra geben. 
Was die Auswahl für Dein Beispiel angeht, gerade aus Florida ist es doch bekannt, dass Surfturniere bei teilweise gesperrten Stränden stattfanden und etliche Leute gebissen wurden - die dürften maulen - nur tun sie es nicht; im Gegenteil, die surfen meistens nach einigen Wochen wieder. Wieso gibt es dort so viele Wassersportler? Sind die in deinen Augen alle dumm? Ich fang jetzt nicht mit dem Thema Auto an...
Es gab in den 80ern mehrere Todesfälle unter Surfern im Red Triangle (Santa Cruz) - anschließend paddelten die Freunde raus, um dort ihrem Kameraden zu gedenken.
Was ist mit Leuten, die ganz massive und lebensbedrohliche Attacken überlebt haben und wie gehen sie damit um? Viele davon setzen sich für den Schutz der Tiere ein - ältestes Beispiel Rodney Fox. Lies mal durch die ISAF-Dokumentation. Unglaublich viele Leute sagen, dass es ihr Fehler war und nicht der des Hais - sie waren in seinem Lebensraum und verstehen häufig auch die besonderen Umstände ihres Unglücks. Beispiele gibt es massig.
Und wie gesagt, es gibt Menschen die pro Tag mehr Zeit im pazifischen Wasser verbringen, als viele von uns täglich effektiv arbeiten. Diese stören sich deutlich weniger an ihren Gegebenheiten als manch einer hier in diesem Topic, der weniger Bezug zu diesen Lebensumständen haben dürfte. Niemand hetzt so über Krokodile, Flusspferde, etc. Warum? Weil die Angst vor ihnen nicht so latent in uns verankert ist - bei uns gibt es sie nicht; aber es gibt auch bei uns Meer - diese Gefahr betrifft uns, ob berechtigt oder nicht. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit in "unseren" europäischen Breiten etwas von Haiangriffen zu hören ist höchst gering - aber sie existiert. Es gab eine Attacke von einem Weißhai in Istrien in den 70ern und aus der Ecke Palombino hat man auch Einträge in den ISAF doch das sind Einzelfälle - dennoch fühlen sich die Leute betroffen - Blauhaie, Hammerhaie, Fuchshaie, Makohaie, Heringshaie, vereinzelt Weiße gibt es in der Nähe der europäischen Küsten. Ist nun deshalb Hass und die Jagd auf die Tiere als Antwort auf unsere Angst berechtigt?
Was mich am meisten an dieser "Blindheit" stört, ist die Einstellung der Menschen. Wenn ich ein ungutes Gefühl habe, gehe ich nicht ins Wasser - ist es trübe durch Regen, sind viele Futterfische da und mein Bauch sagt mir nö, dann folge ich diesem Rat. Dumm ist, wer Dummes tut.
Weltweit gibt es unglaublich viele Ignoranten, denen dann auch evtl. etwas passiert - die meisten Angriffe erfolgen im bis zu hüfttiefen Wasser - meist im Trüben oder bei schwachem Tageslicht oder in der Nähe von Molen/Hafenanlagen wo viele Abfälle im Wasser anfallen - trotzdem surfen oder Speerfischen die Leute dort. Was Unfälle mit Weißhaien angeht, die meisten Angriffe erfolgen dort, wo die Haie in den Wellen jagen. Wenn jemand dort paddelt, surft oder schwimmt, wovon muss er dann ausgehen?
Ich meine, wir sind hier Angler - was passiert, wenn ich in nem Tümpel oder in Südfrankreich in Strandnähe dicke Brotflocken ins Wasser werfe? Es gehen früher oder später kleine Mäuler auf und das Brot ist weg... Ist der Hai dann im übertragenen Sinn ein Killer oder bin ich dann naiv und dumm, weil ich mich wunder, dass er bei der Jagd eine potentiell einfache Beute gesehen hat und probiert hat, ob das zappelnde Teil da oben nahrhaft ist?
Ich kann doch nicht alles töten, wovor ich Angst hab oder was ich nicht verstehe. Was ist mit großen Hunden? aggressiven/ betrunkenen Autofahrern (oder denen, die einfach unachtsam sind)? Bären, Krokodilen, Flußpferden, Schlangen... das kann man noch ins Zynische verkehren und soweit treiben, dass es grotesk wird (Ertrinken/ Wasser). Ich habe als Kind mal im bei einer Segelregatta mit einem Freund eine Wasserleiche entdeckt - meinen Bezug zum Wasser hat das nicht gestört - dafür aber meine Vorsicht geschürt - die Ursache eines Unglücks ist wichtig - ich muss sie verstehen und richtig damit umgehen, sonst kann ich mir nicht helfen. Wenn nun weltweit Millionen von Badegästen alle Vorsicht über Bord werfen, wohl wissend, dass es ein (wenn auch geringes) Risiko gibt, dann muss man doch bei vielen Haiangriffen von Unfällen ausgehen, andernfalls gäbe es wesentlich mehr Opfer. Hast du mal Luftaufnahmen von Badestränden zur Migrationszeit von Fischschwärmen gesehen? Da sind riesige "Jockis" im Wasser: Tigerhaie, Bullsharks, selbst oceanic whitetips sind dann dort zu finden. Und warum werden diese Strände nur zu eben diesen Zeiten gesperrt? Genau, weil dann die Gefahr einer Verwechslung/ eines Unfalls am größten ist.
Ich würde nicht so viel schreiben, wenn ich es nicht schon öfter in anderen Foren oder auch im Gespräch erlebt hätte, dass manche Menschen mit genügend Anregungen und Hintergrundinformation selber Interesse entwickeln und gegebenenfalls umdenken. Genau das bewegt auch viele "Haiopfer" dazu, sich intensiver mit ihrem Trauma und damit auch mit dem Hai auseinanderzusetzen.
Trotzdem tut mir unsere Welt immer leid, wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass Menschen bei solchen Zahlen wie "150-300 Millionen getöteten Haien pro Jahr" nicht anfangen nachzudenken und anscheinend nichts außer Befriedigung empfinden. Wie kann es jemanden kalt lassen, wenn die Perspektive tote Meere sind? Wenn jemanden schon nicht die Tiere interessieren, dürfte es doch niemanden unbekümmert lassen, was mit den Menschen passiert, die vom Meer abhängig sind. Jemand, den sowas nicht kümmert, der muss eine ganz besonders dunkle Brille aufhaben.
Sorry für den Zynismus. Das ist nichts Persönliches - aber die Luft muss raus.

Cheers,
Oliver


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

Danke für diesen guten Beitrag.
Persönlich habe ich *gezielte* Haiangelei noch nie gemocht oder befürwortet. Es ist reine Effekthascherei und etwas um Hausfrauen zu beeindrucken. Es kann möglich sein, einen Hai aus Versehen zu haken und dann auszudrillen. Ihn dann aber zu töten - wofür? Niemand will ihn essen. Nur um irgendwo am Galgen zu hängen ist mir sein Leben zu wertvoll.


----------



## darth carper (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

Ich finde es auch ziemlich bedenklich, wenn hier von einigen Leuten befürwortet wird, solche Haie zu töten.
Da wird von "Gemeingefährlichkeit" gesprochen. Zum Einen finde ich solche Begriffe bei Tieren unangebracht und zum Anderen ist das einzig gemeingefährliche Lebewesen der Mensch, der andere Arten ausrotten will, damit er ein ruhiges und sicheres Leben hat.
Hauptsache ich kann in Ruhe baden, surfen etc., in einem Lebensraum, in dem der Mensch allenfalls Gast ist und eben mit den Gefahren leben muß.

Für solche Aussagen kann ich nur vollkommenes Unverständnis aufbringen.


----------



## raubangler (15. Februar 2008)

*Benutzername*



darth carper schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch ziemlich bedenklich, wenn hier von einigen Leuten befürwortet wird, solche Haie zu töten.
> Da wird von "Gemeingefährlichkeit" gesprochen. Zum Einen finde ich solche Begriffe bei Tieren unangebracht und zum Anderen ist das einzig gemeingefährliche Lebewesen der Mensch, der andere Arten ausrotten will, damit er ein ruhiges und sicheres Leben hat.
> Hauptsache ich kann in Ruhe baden, surfen etc., in einem Lebensraum, in dem der Mensch allenfalls Gast ist und eben mit den Gefahren leben muß.
> 
> Für solche Aussagen kann ich nur vollkommenes Unverständnis aufbringen.



Wer hat denn hier die Tötung von Haien befürwortet?

Es geht nur um die Frage, ob 
- die Amis für sich entscheiden dürfen, ob sie mit Haien
- die Afrikaner für sich entscheiden dürfen, ob sie mit Löwen und Elephanten
- wir für uns entscheiden dürfen, ob wir mit Wölfen und Luchsen zusammenleben sollen.

Wir haben bei uns die harmlosesten Tiere und haben uns eindeutig gegen diese Tiere ausgesprochen.
Diese Entscheidungsfreiheit muss man aber auch anderen Menschen zuerkennen.
Alles andere sind Reste einer kolonialistischen Arroganz.


----------



## raubangler (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*



Mumpitz schrieb:


> Meine Brille ist so wenig deutsch und auch deutscher Herkunft, wie deine verallgemeinernde Art und auch deine schulmeisterliche Ansprache angemessen ist. Ich finde das Niveau in Unterhaltungen lässt immer mehr nach - möchtest du so angsprochen werden und dann auch noch fälschlicher Weise?
> .....



Das jemand das Wort 'deutsch' als Beleidigung auffassen könnte, habe ich leider nicht bedacht.
Ich bitte dafür vielmals um Entschuldigung.

Aber mir eine "schulmeisterliche Ansprache" zu unterstellen, beinhaltet angesichts Deiner Abhandlungen über Ethik und Moral doch eine gewisse Ironie.


----------



## J-son (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

Vielen Dank an Mumpitz...Du hast meinem Schuss ins Blaue tatsächlich noch einen gewinnbringenden Inhalt verliehen!

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

raubangler zu der tötung von haien... schau mal weiter vor.. da gibt es einige die das befürworten würden...
und ach ja.. die Deutschen und die Afrikaner haben hier in diesem fred gar nix verloren und diese "Frage" tut hier überhaupt nichts zur sache.


----------



## Mumpitz (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Benutzername*



raubangler schrieb:


> ...Wir haben bei uns die harmlosesten Tiere und haben uns eindeutig gegen diese Tiere ausgesprochen.
> Diese Entscheidungsfreiheit muss man aber auch anderen Menschen zuerkennen....



Hast du dich gegen diese Tiere ausgesprochen? Ich habe es jedenfalls nicht getan und würde es auch nicht tun - diese Entscheidungsfreiheit und eine Entscheidung für die Tiere solltest du deinen Mitmenschen gleichfalls zugestehen. Und das "wir" kannst du streichen, da es viele Leute gibt, die mit deiner Meinung überhaupt nicht konform gehen, mich mit einbezogen.



raubangler schrieb:


> ...Das jemand das Wort 'deutsch' als Beleidigung auffassen könnte, habe ich leider nicht bedacht.
> Ich bitte dafür vielmals um Entschuldigung.



Ich habe nicht das Wort "deutsch" als Beleidigung aufgefasst, sondern deine unterstellende und verallgemeinernde Art. Die "deutsche Brille" hast du mir unterstellt und wenn das nicht deinerseits negativ gemeint war, dann erkläre doch mal bitte, wie es gemeint gewesen sein soll. Ist schon ein Kunstgriff das eigene malheur in das eines anderen verkehren zu wollen. Alleine die Formulierung "deutsche Brille" ist derart verallgemeinernd, das es weh tut.



raubangler schrieb:


> ...Aber mir eine "schulmeisterliche Ansprache" zu unterstellen, beinhaltet angesichts Deiner Abhandlungen über Ethik und Moral doch eine gewisse Ironie.



Was hat meine Wertung deiner Ansprache und deiner verallgemeinernden Formulierungen mit meiner dargelegten Auffassung von Ethik und Moral zu tun? Dein Satz klingt toll, sagt aber nichts aus.

Nebenbei bemerkt: lass doch bitte mal das persönliche Geplänkel hier raus. Wir reden hier über Haie und nicht über persönliche Probleme im Umgang mit seinen Mitmenschen.
Kolonialistische Arroganz hat wohl gar nichts mit dem Thema hier zu tun, außer, dass man mit so tollen Schlagworten von den Defiziten der eigenen Argumentation ablenken kann. Ich würde es begrüßen, wenn wir beim Thema bleiben könnten und uns nicht mit solch trivialem Schlagabtausch rumplagen müssten - dafür ist das Thema zu wichtig.

Cheers,
Oliver


----------



## darth carper (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

@raubangler

Offensichtlich hast du den gesamten Thread nicht gelesen.
Das würde ich zunächst mal tun oder soll ich dir die entsprechenden Passagen raussuchen?


----------



## raubangler (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Benutzername*



Mumpitz schrieb:


> Hast du dich gegen diese Tiere ausgesprochen? Ich habe es jedenfalls nicht getan und würde es auch nicht tun - diese Entscheidungsfreiheit und eine Entscheidung für die Tiere solltest du deinen Mitmenschen gleichfalls zugestehen. Und das "wir" kannst du streichen, da es viele Leute gibt, die mit deiner Meinung überhaupt nicht konform gehen, mich mit einbezogen.
> ....


 
*Entweder man muss sich auflehnen, oder man macht sich mitschuldig. *
*Ignazio Silone*

Ist zwar ein wenig aus dem historischen Zusammenhang gerissen, kann aber in einer freien Gesellschaft auf alle Bereiche übertragen werden.
Das "wir" steht somit für mind. 99,99% der Bevölkerung. 

Angelnde Tierschützer und andere Gutmenschen sind natürlich von so einer banalen Klassifizierung nicht erfassbar.

@all
Wäre es Euer Sohn gewesen, der so einen Fisch gefangen hätte, dann wärt Ihr alle stolz wie Oskar.
Zu mindestens 99,99% von Euch....


----------



## Mumpitz (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Benutzername*

@raubangler
Leider diskutierst du nicht (genannte Argumente aufgreifen, prüfen, werten, ggf. widerlegen, etc.), sondern streust nur willkürlich irgendwelche Thesen und Schlagworte. Deshalb funktioniert dieser "Austausch" auch nicht so, wie ich ihn mir wünschen würde.



raubangler schrieb:


> *Entweder man muss sich auflehnen, oder man macht sich mitschuldig. *
> *Ignazio Silone*
> 
> Ist zwar ein wenig aus dem historischen Zusammenhang gerissen, kann aber in einer freien Gesellschaft auf alle Bereiche übertragen werden.
> Das "wir" steht somit für mind. 99,99% der Bevölkerung.



Welche Gesellschaft ist frei? In Deutschland wird jüngst das Grundgesetz verbogen und manipuliert, dass es lachhaft ist, von einer freien Gesellschaft zu sprechen. Überall auf der Welt werden nur noch human resources erzogen und für die Gewinnmaximierung einer kleinen elitären Gesellschaft benutzt. Wir sind trotz Technik immer noch im dustersten Mittelalter, die Überwachung und Kontrolle der Menschen ist aber ungleich fortschrittlicher. Wo sollte also dein Zitat greifen, wenn du es auf freie Gesellschaften beziehst? Afrika? Frankreich? England? Mittelmeeranrainer?

Nebenbei: Politischen Aktivismus gegen Faschismus mit Artenschutz (nicht Tierschutz) zu vergleichen, hinkt doch gewaltig - wie gesagt, es lenkt von lückenhafter und mangelnder Argumentation ab.

Wie stehst du zur Tötung von Milliarden Tieren aus reiner Profitgier? Wie sieht deine Stellungnahme zur Zerstörung des Ökosystems "Meer" aus? Wie stehst du dazu, dass Millionen Menschen dadurch erwerblos würden?

Die Diskussion, die andere begonnen haben, bezog sich nicht auf diesen einen Hai, sondern darauf, dass die Tiere schützenswert sind und am Rande der Ausrottung stehen. Dieser Hai diente als Aufhänger für die Diskussion.

Wenn du mit freier Gesellschaft die Freiheit zu Handeln meinst, solltest du klar darlegen, was diese Handlungsfreiheit für dich bedeutet. Freiheit zu Handeln impliziert auch Verantwortung und im Umgang mit der Umwelt bedeutet dies, dass der Handelnde für sich und seine Umwelt Verantwortung übernehmen muss - jeder nach seiner Fasson. Du hast wahrscheinlich Recht, dass ein Großteil der Menschen nicht wirklich Entscheidungen treffen und Verantwortung übernehmen will oder kann. Für die anderen bedeutet das aber, dass sie Position beziehen _müssen_ - entweder für die Tiere oder dagegen, entweder für ein Überleben der Meere als das uns bekannte Ökosystem oder dagegen, entweder für ein Leben im Einklang mit der Natur oder dagegen. Was ist dein Standpunkt zu dieser Handlungsfreiheit und Verantwortung?

Ich persönlich bin Angler - kein Tierschützer. Ich schlage mir nicht die Kühltruhe voll und würde nie mehr mitnehmen, als den Fisch, den ich essen kann. Aber ich entnehme Fische - dies tue ich dann auch in etwa einem von hundert Fällen. Ich gebe kein Urteil darüber ab, was zu viel oder zu wenig ist, solange die Natur das kompensieren kann und es nicht auf illegale Weise dazu dient, sich zu bereichern.
Im konkreten Fall der Haie ist es so, dass die Natur es bald nicht mehr kompensieren kann - oder diese Grenze schon überschritten ist. 

(Die meisten Haie werden mit 10-14 Jahren geschlechtsreif, manche noch später, wie etwa der Dornhai, der erst mit 20-25 Jahren Nachkommen zeugen kann. In der Regel zeugen sie bis zu 30 Nachkommen, die unmittelbar nach der "Geburt" auf sich gestellt sind - entsprechend wenige Tiere kommen durch.)

Werden jährlich hunderte von Millionen getötet, kann sich selbst ein mathematisch unbegabter Mensch ausrechnen, dass es hunderte Jahre dauern wird, bis dieser Schaden von der Natur ausgeglichen werden kann - wenn überhaupt.

Auch wird die Menge an Haiflossen nicht als Nahrungsmittel sondern als Luxusgut verkauft - dabei geht es nur um Gewinn und sie werden nicht getötet sondern zu Tode gequält, um den Gewinn zu maximieren.

Ich für meinen Teil verurteile das dümmliche und unverantwortliche Verhalten und Geschäftsgebaren der verantwortlichen Firmen ebenso, wie die damit einhergehende Tierquälerei und systematische Ausrottung der Tiere, aufs Schärfste.

Deine These, als Väter währen 99,99% stolz darauf, würde ihr Sohnemann auf dem Tier stehen, halte ich für untragbar.
Stolz ist eine Frage der Wertevermittlung und damit der Erziehung. Menschen sind fähig erlernte Verhaltensmuster zu ändern (wenn auch begrenzt), wird das Verhalten aber über Erziehung frühkindlich erworben, so ist es ziemlich stabil. Was wäre also sinnvoller, als solche Werte wie Artenschutz und -erhaltung, Respekt gegenüber der Kreatur in die Erziehung mit einfließen zu lassen?

Der Mensch, dessen Zitat du hier so fröhlich misbrauchst, hat sich doch gegen Ausbeutung der Kreatur ausgesprochen - denk mal an das Erdbeben und die direkten Folgen, die sein politisches Engagement erst ausgelöst haben. Auch hat der Wandel seiner politischen Gesinnung durch die Zeit gezeigt, dass die Werteanschauungen der Menschen durch ihre Umwelt geprägt werden und somit wandlungsfähig sind - ist das nicht das genaue Gegenteil von dem, was du sagst?

Was spricht dagegen, entsprechende Gesetze zu verabschieden, die Mitmenschen zu informieren, dass wir mit unserem Verhalten gegen eine Wand rennen?
Viele Länder haben sich im Gegensatz zu deiner These und Grundhaltung schon für einen Schutz gefährdeter Haiarten ausgesprochen (ja, das sind die, die mit den Tieren in unmittelbarer Nähe leben müssen, sonst könnten sie sie ja nicht schützen, u.a. ist c. carcharias auch in den USA geschützt). Und seit den 70ern, in denen die Massenhysterie um die Haie erwachte, wurde viel Aufklärung betrieben, Tendenz zunehmend.
Nachdem die Verantwortlichen dieser Länder erkannt haben, dass die  Haiangriffe durch Dezimierung der Arten nicht nachlassen (z.B. vor Hawaii), hörte man auf, die Tiere aus "Rache" zu jagen und man begann sie zu erforschen und zu schützen. Hier hat also bereits ein Umdenken zugunsten der Tiere eingesetzt und gerade auf Hawaii wirst du deine 99,99% nicht erreichen. Wird den Menschen dann noch deutlich, wie viele durch die Folgen der Ausrottung der Tiere ihre Jobs verlieren werden, wird die Zahl nochmals entsprechend schrumpfen. Zu viel ist vom Tourismus abhängig und ohne die intakte Schönheit der Natur, werden dort nicht mehr allzuviele Touristen vorstellig werden. Das kannst du auf beliebige Staaten übertragen, die in irgendeiner Form vom Küstentourismus abhängig sind und das sind nicht wenige.

Was mich angeht, so darf mein Sohn angeln, was er möchte. Gefährdete und Geschützte Arten werden aber im Wasser released und nicht für einen Fototermin getötet. Und ich vermittel ihm konsequent Respekt im Umgang mit anderen Lebewesen - das Präparat an der Wand, der Fuß in Siegerpose auf einem Lebewesen gehört sicher nicht dazu. Und würde er einen Hai fangen, so wäre ich stolz darauf, würde er ihn entsprechend behandeln und wieder freilassen.

Wenn du dich missverstanden fühlst, empfehle ich dir, doch deutlicher Position zu beziehen und dich nicht hinter Zitaten anderer zu verstecken. Außerdem wäre es der Diskussion äußerst zuträglich, für andere sichtbar zu zeigen, wo man steht, dann wird man auch seltener interpretiert.

Cheers,
Oliver


----------



## J-son (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Benutzername*



raubangler schrieb:


> *Entweder man muss sich auflehnen, oder man macht sich mitschuldig. *
> *Ignazio Silone*
> 
> Ist zwar ein wenig aus dem historischen Zusammenhang gerissen, kann aber in einer freien Gesellschaft auf alle Bereiche übertragen werden.
> ...



...ausser natürlich von Dir, wie Du gerade bewiesen hast. Diese Prozentzahl ist völliger Humbug, und ich denke das weisst Du auch.
Woher willst Du wissen, wer sich gegen was auflehnt, oder aufgelehnt hat?



raubangler schrieb:


> @all
> Wäre es Euer Sohn gewesen, der so einen Fisch gefangen hätte, dann wärt Ihr alle stolz wie Oskar.
> Zu mindestens 99,99% von Euch....



Wenn man rausfährt um solche Fische zu fangen, ist man natürlich stolz drauf...gut erkannt.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Dart (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

@mumpitz
Allerfeinstes Posting:m
Das der Trööt überhaupt noch lebt, muss wohl an der Jahreszeit liegen#c
Gruss Reiner


----------



## raubangler (18. Februar 2008)

*Benutzername*



Mumpitz schrieb:


> ...
> Welche Gesellschaft ist frei? In Deutschland wird jüngst das Grundgesetz verbogen und manipuliert, dass es lachhaft ist, von einer freien Gesellschaft zu sprechen. Überall auf der Welt werden nur noch human resources erzogen und für die Gewinnmaximierung einer kleinen elitären Gesellschaft benutzt. Wir sind trotz Technik immer noch im dustersten Mittelalter, die Überwachung und Kontrolle der Menschen ist aber ungleich fortschrittlicher.
> ...
> Gefährdete und Geschützte Arten werden aber im Wasser released und nicht für einen Fototermin getötet.
> ...



Den Freiheitsgrad unserer Gesellschaft erkennst Du daran, dass Du trotz dieser Äußerung noch in Freiheit bist.
Das war in Deutschland wahrlich nicht immer so.

Dir wird hoffentlich auch bewusst sein, dass Du die Mitglieder unserer Staatsorgane (Polizei etc.) mit Deiner Äußerung als Träger und Stützen einer unfreien Staatsform diffamiert hast.
Das finde ich in einem Anglerforum, wo u.a. auch viele Polizisten Mitglieder sind, ein wenig unangebracht.
Ganz abgesehen davon, dass politische Kommentare hier generell nichts zu suchen haben.

Und um mal wieder zu den Fischen zu kommen.
Gefährdete Arten haben wir auch bei uns, da gibt es z.B. den Dorsch.
Kann ich Deine ganzen Diskussionsbeiträge bzgl. Haiangler auch auf Dorschangler übertragen?


----------



## J-son (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

@Mods:

bitte schliessen, mir wird schlecht.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Mumpitz (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Benutzername*



			
				raubangler schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ganz abgesehen davon, dass politische Kommentare hier generell nichts zu suchen haben.


Klingt logisch - erst mit politischen Kommentaren glänzen, die nichts mit dem Thema zu tun haben und dann weinen, dass Politik im Board nichts zu suchen hat.



			
				raubangler schrieb:
			
		

> Dir wird hoffentlich auch bewusst sein, dass Du die Mitglieder unserer Staatsorgane (Polizei etc.) mit Deiner Äußerung als Träger und Stützen einer unfreien Staatsform diffamiert hast.
> Das finde ich in einem Anglerforum, wo u.a. auch viele Polizisten Mitglieder sind, ein wenig unangebracht.


Und du meinst, die kennen unser Grundgesetz nicht gut genug, dass auch ihnen auffallen würde, dass es unter Politikern geradezu ein Volkssport geworden ist, am Schutz von Gleichheit und Gleichberechtigung, Gedanken- und Informationsfreiheit und dem Fernmeldegeheimnis herumzusägen? Die die ich kenne, besitzen sowohl das nötige Wissen und Engagement und teilen meine Auffassung darüber.



			
				raubangler schrieb:
			
		

> Und um mal wieder zu den Fischen zu kommen.
> Gefährdete Arten haben wir auch bei uns, da gibt es z.B. den Dorsch.
> Kann ich Deine ganzen Diskussionsbeiträge bzgl. Haiangler auch auf Dorschangler übertragen?


Wärst du doch vom Thema bei den Fischen geblieben, dann hätten wir uns dieses Geplänkel schenken können - aber das sagte ich ja schon vorher.
Du hast es tatsächlich zusätzlich geschafft, wieder zu keiner themenbezogenen Frage eine persönliche Stellungnahme abzugeben und fängst dann in einem Topic über Haie, den Umgang mit diesen Tieren und deren Artenschutz noch eine Diskussion über Dorsche an, weil du nichts, aber auch gar nichts zum Thema beizutragen hast.
Applaus! Du hast es gerade als erster auf meine Ignoreliste geschafft - was nicht wirklich leicht ist.

Cheers,
Oliver


----------



## ThomasL (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: 250 KG-Hai von Jugendlichem gefangen*

da das ganze vom Thema abdrifted, wird dieser Tread geschlossen|closed:


----------

